# 5 gallon plastic water carboys



## gaudet (Aug 29, 2008)

I got my hands on 7 carboys being thrown away at an apartment complex. I guess the biggest question is should I trust them to be cleanable. They look in perfect condition. No scratches, discolorations, or odors in any of them. Should I be able to clean them good enough with oxy clean and rinse well? Or should I not even take the chance?

Mike


----------



## Wade E (Aug 29, 2008)

I personally would not use them but have heard of others that do. If I were to use them I would not use them long term such as bulk aging. IMO they give off a plastic taste just like the water you get out of them. They do make plastic carboys and are called Better Bottles but they are of a much better material and stronger. Beware that if you dont know what was in there and if it were chemicals that they could easily permeate the plastic! 
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## gaudet (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, but I think they might work out well for initial secondary fermentaton, and then rack them into the glass for bulk. When it comes down to it, they were free, and 7 better bottle carboys would run me $140+ and that doesn't count shipping or the racking adaptors


----------



## Wade E (Aug 29, 2008)

Thats for sure Gaudet! Any way of finding out what was actually in there as plastic can get little scratches form say coins or the such and those little scratches can harbor bacteria that are very hard to get access to.


----------



## gaudet (Aug 29, 2008)

I'd have to guess they were used for strictly water consumption or a meth lab 

I'd say water cause there were so many of them in one spot.


----------



## uavwmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Gaudet, or you could take the chance and use those water plastic carboys, rack your wonderful wine kit in there, only to find out it was ruined because of the "possible" bacteria lurking in little tiny scratches in the plastic.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 30, 2008)

I use them to primary ferment or short term secondary but not to bulk age in as they will leave a off taste just as Wade mentioned just like the water that came in them. In other words I use them in a pinch and don't leave stuff in them long. I use them more often doing a beer than a wine.


----------



## thed3 (Aug 31, 2008)

I have used plastic water carboys for two years now for primary and secondary but not bulk. I did a pretty thorough google search. Seems that other than the bacteria problem (which is minimal if you sterilize properly) the danger is in long time storage and particularly for beer. Seems the #1 #7 plastics are porous to oxygen and will result in oxidation. Since they much cheaper as someone else mentioned it makes sense to me.


----------



## geocorn (Sep 1, 2008)

Unfortunately, those fabulous colourful hard plastic lexan bottles made with polycarbonate plastics and identified by the #7 recycling symbol, may leach BPA. Bisphenol A is a xenoestrogen, a known endocrine disruptor, meaning it disturbs the hormonal messaging in our bodies. Synthetic xenoestrogens are linked to breast cancer and uterine cancer in women, decreased testosterone levels in men, and are particularly devastating to babies and young children. BPA has even been linked to insulin resistance and Type 2 Diabetes. For more of the science on the effects of BPA on our endocrine system etc. see these studies:* Environmental Health Perspectives Journal*. 


This from the trusted.md.com web site*Edited by: geocorn *


----------



## Wade E (Sep 1, 2008)

I knew there was a reason I have never used them even though I could have had about 10 by now! Good info George.


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 1, 2008)

The thing about the plastic water bottles is that they were designed only for water. In addition to George's very scary health warnings,



(And yes, I DO believe what he said.) there's the fact that since the bottles were designed only for water, you could ruin a wonderful batch of wine!












I would drop them at my recycling station or turn them into terrariums. But if you think there's a chance that they were used for something dangerous, please at least poke some holes in them so that no one else uses them and gets hurt.


----------



## gaudet (Sep 1, 2008)

Well right now they might have come in handy as floatation devices. We're sitting here hoping the levees hold in New Orleans. You guys keep us in your prayers.......


Mike


----------



## smurfe (Sep 1, 2008)

gaudet said:


> Well right now they might have come in handy as floatation devices. We're sitting here hoping the levees hold in New Orleans. You guys keep us in your prayers.......
> 
> 
> Mike




I feel for ya buddy. I am out working in the middle of it right now. Looks like we are on the north side of the eye right now. We are getting 70 mph gusts. I got activated last night and didn't go home this morning as I have to work tonight as well. It ia gonna be really howling and at its strongesthere in 4 hous when I take over the truck. Be safe down there although I doubt you have power to read this. We are without here but have a generator that runs everything but the TV and the AC in the station.


----------



## gaudet (Sep 1, 2008)

Smurfe,


Its actually quite comfy out here right now. We have power, ac, and a generous supply of bottled water and MRE's. Internet is popping along fine, I think we just lost the cable. Other than the fact the storm is still passing, we are bored. Stay safe on those roads buddy.


Mike


----------



## Wade E (Sep 1, 2008)

You guys stay safe over there, are prayers are there for ya's not to get hit bad!


----------



## gaudet (Sep 7, 2008)

Status Report:


After 9 days being here, this is the last day. Relief has been here for 3 days, so the workload got less. I have 12 hours left on the job, and 12 hours left to sleep in a bed here away from my house. This time tomorrow morning I should be ready to walk out the door and go home. 


I have been home to check things out and everything was fine, no damage that I could see, but I've had very little time to look closely as it wasalways getting dark as I got home. I don't think I had any roof damage, but I will find out tomorrow.


I have been reading the comments in this thread and I think I am going to use those carboys for some other puropse or just throw them away. Doesn't sound like they are worth wasting time with. Thanks for all your input on the subject.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 7, 2008)

What do you do Gaudet, I think I might have missed it.


----------



## gaudet (Sep 7, 2008)

wade said:


> What do you do Gaudet, I think I might have missed it.




Respiratory Therapist at this hospital http://www.mclno.org


----------

